# What Food Do You Feed Your Malt ?



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm sure there is a past thread pertaining to this topic but it has been a while and I thought it would be nice to see what the little fluffs are eating these days. At the moment I am feeding Fromm whitefish and potatoe which I just added to my rotation list. My rotation list is Fromm, Acana, Merrick canned and Cani-source dehydrated raw. My malt seems to do the best on cani-source sehydrated raw,


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm not a malt, but I eat just the same! My mommy makes homemade for me. When she gets lazy, it's canned Spot's Stew! My big brother, Hunter, gets a mix of homemade and Organix.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

There is an entire thread devoted to this subject. Perhaps you can post what you feed, and ask others to update their preferences - in that already existing thread, so we can keep all of the info together, instead of having many threads on the exact same subject.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...reats/58420-foods-we-use-recommendations.html


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

We're still doing home cooked food....right now it is organic chicken with variety of veggies and no grains. I leave Acana Pacifica down between meals and the pups like that kibble alot too!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

We're feeding our gang a bit of Evanger's kibble whitefish and sweet potatoe and a bit of homecooked fish and veggies


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I homecook. I rotate proteins, veggies and oils. Sometimes I use Dr. Harvey's.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I currently feed Acana Pacifica, and plan to rotate it with Acana Grasslands. I've fed Orijen 6 Fresh Fish in the past and also loved that.

My least favorites that I've tried on the dogs are Natural Balance Potato & Duck and Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison. I feel that unless your dog has allergies to other ingredients in food, this is a poor choice as I do not think it has enough quality ingredients to be a balanced diet. This is just my opinion.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

princessre said:


> We're still doing home cooked food....right now it is organic chicken with variety of veggies and no grains. I leave Acana Pacifica down between meals and the pups like that kibble alot too!


 
LOL! I don't even like home cooking for the humans in my family:HistericalSmiley:, so mine eat Merrick Cowboy Cookout, and they seem to thrive on it.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

coco said:


> LOL! I don't even like home cooking for the humans in my family:HistericalSmiley:, so mine eat Merrick Cowboy Cookout, and they seem to thrive on it.


:HistericalSmiley:Oh Mary Ann, I don't even cook for the humans in our family. :blush: I only cook for the fluffs right now. :brownbag:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I recently changed Baci's food from Home cooked mixed with Merrick dry food to Dr Harvey's he loves the food and with all the Home cooked usually organic chicken and alt with beef he walks away with a smile on his face.....:thumbsup:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I feed Acana Grasslands but today I made some Tilapia (cooked in a little coconut oil), sweet potatoes and organic new zealand spinach. I mixed this in with the Grasslands..and she loves it!! (my husband is still wondering why Bisou gets this for dinner and he gets take out! lol).


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter is three weeks in on Grandma Lucy's and he LOVES IT! I posted a thread about it last week, there were some responses you might find helpful if you search for it (sorry on my phone or else I would have linked it for you).


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Yukki is on a BARF diet (bones and raw food) that is sold in the freezer section of our pet health food store. I alternate with Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream so that he gets a variety. He LOVES both.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wellness


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Wouldn't it be great if there was Doggy Takeout. LOL
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

KAG said:


> Wouldn't it be great if there was Doggy Takeout. LOL
> xoxoxoxo


 
Or really healthy human take-out for those of us who are TERRIBLE cooks!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

iheartbisou said:


> I feed Acana Grasslands but today I made some Tilapia (cooked in a little coconut oil), sweet potatoes and organic new zealand spinach. I mixed this in with the Grasslands..and she loves it!! (*my husband is still wondering why Bisou gets this for dinner and he gets take out!* lol).


Andrea - we'll never tell.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Right now mine eat Acana Pacifica in the mornings and for dinner they eat Dr. Harvey's Veg-ta-ble. When the Acana and the Dr. Harvey's is finished we're going to try Grandma Lucy's and hopefully they will like that. I don't even cook for my family, thankfully my husband likes to cook.


----------

